# Numbers



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I currently own 7 Accutron tuning fork Watches, how many do other forum members own?.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

:blush:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Silver Hawk said:


> :blush:


I will take that as a lot, 100 + at least.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

I own one but as for Paul - I suggest you have a look at his website to try and find out the true number :yes: :yes:

Regards

David


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

None


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Silver Hawk said:


> :blush:


 :thumbup:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

None


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

gaz64 said:


> None


Starting to think we should have an under 5s section.


----------



## Magnetchief (Jul 19, 2013)

My wife thinks I own just the one.

Truth is not quite 1 ðŸ˜³


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I have two.....the Deep Sea, and another that I'm not going to talk about yet....not until it comes back from Paul, who's servicing it as we speak. I think it's quite special....and there are definitely not many around. Paul (Silver Hawk) has the only other one I've ever seen in the UK...though there may be a few more. Now there's a teaser for you! :lol:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

One that works (214 Spaceview), one that doesn't (218) and around 13 or 14 (can't remember) working and half a dozen non-working ESA 9162/9164/9210-derived tuning forks.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Who. Me? said:


> One that works (214 Spaceview), one that doesn't (218) and around 13 or 14 (can't remember) working and half a dozen non-working ESA 9162/9164/9210-derived tuning forks.


And a 214 aircraft cockpit clock.

Think it's about time to have a dig around down the back of the sofa, in case there are any more hidden down there.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I have had a 214 but gave it to a friend for her birthday after I got it back from Paul


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

one Accutron up-down day-date and another Omega hummer


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I have two.....the Deep Sea, and another that I'm not going to talk about yet....not until it comes back from Paul, who's servicing it as we speak. I think it's quite special....and there are definitely not many around. Paul (Silver Hawk) has the only other one I've ever seen in the UK...though there may be a few more. Now there's a teaser for you! :lol:


Ewwwhhhh Roger... I'm all tingly!!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

More than 10.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

One square Spaceview bought new.

Mike


----------

